# master forge electric smoker element



## fred parker (Aug 20, 2015)

I have a Master Forge 0332?? The element burned up. Is there a source for the part.?


----------



## texascoast (Aug 23, 2015)

Hey Fred,

    I have seen the Master forge electric smoker at my local Loews and it looked like a knock off of the Master Built Electric unit.

    I own a MasterBuilt 30" Electric, Model # 20070411, and have been able to get replacement parts from these guys, www.appliancefactoryparts.com.

My unit has an 850watt element that I have replaced, I got the element from Masterbuilt originally.

   I would recommend taking the old element out of the unit to see if it has the wattage on the back.

The Appliance Factory website allows you to put in a Make and Model #, then they show you the parts lists available for the unit.

Hope this helps!

P.S.     Currently smoking a small brisket on my unit, what a way to spend a Sunday!

Good Luck to you!

John


----------

